# wget in der 1.2 stage 1 iso

## rincewind

Hi zusammmen !

Ich hab heut damit angefangen mir mein erstes Gentoo zu bauen (vorher FreeBSD).

Nach einigen kleinen Startschwierigkeiten (wie immer hats 10 ifconfig up /down )

gebraucht bis die Serverkiste notiz von mir genommen hat  :Twisted Evil:  ) aber von dem Konzept bin ich begeistert.

Ich hab die doku gelesen und einen grossteil der Postings, aber nirgendwo wird der Fehler erwähnt.

Ich hab mir die 16 MB boot cd gestern gezogen, gebootet, scsi treiber geladen, eth0 configuriert, und chrooted( platte war schon Partitioniert ) und dann das orig. stage 1 bz2 entpackt. 

Der Rechner bricht das emerge rsync ab mit der Fehlermeldung "wget unknown option --t ".(hab ich dann aus config.global rausgeworfen)

Hab ich ein altes iso erwischt, oder hab ich was überlesen ? Die Option ist doch standarmässig eingeschaltet, oder?

----------

